# How to train 6 month scared/shy puppy



## Neophyte

My husband and I bought a 6 month old havanese from a breeder a few weeks ago and she is very shy and scared of everything. It appears she was not socialized during her time at the breeders. She will run to her crate and sometime whimper because she is scared of visitors. She is also pretty afraid of my husband but is doing really well with me. She comes to me when I call her and plays with me.

What can I do to get her used to people and be a playful puppy with everyone else?


----------



## krandall

Neophyte said:


> My husband and I bought a 6 month old havanese from a breeder a few weeks ago and she is very shy and scared of everything. It appears she was not socialized during her time at the breeders. She will run to her crate and sometime whimper because she is scared of visitors. She is also pretty afraid of my husband but is doing really well with me. She comes to me when I call her and plays with me.
> 
> What can I do to get her used to people and be a playful puppy with everyone else?


I'd get her involved in some classes at a GOOD training center that uses positive training methods. (clicker training is GREAT, treats, praise, etc.) At 6 months, she's certainly not too old to learn good social skills, but it's going to be more work than it would be with a young puppy, and it's going to take a lot of exposure and a lot of positive experiences.

For right now, in the house, make sure people that she doesn't know well TOTALLY ignore her when they first come in the house. Explain to them that you've got a shy dog in training, and that they can help you. Give them a few cookies, but tell them no touch, no talk, no eye contact until SHE comes over to check them out. Once she comes over, they can hand her a cookie, but even then, if she's really shy, you probably shouldn't push it by having them try to pet her yet. You want her to associate new people with "good stuff", not "scary stuff". And for her, right now, being touched by a stranger might be too much for her. If they just give her a cookie, then ignore her, she'll start wanting MORE interaction with them. Just don't get impatient and try to push her faster than she's comfortable going.

But in the long run, regular lessons in a class of other dogs and other people will be the best answer. Lots of places offer "graduate puppy" classes for older puppies who still need work. Also, because our dogs are small, often they will even let older puppies do puppy kindergarten with the younger pups.


----------



## Thumper

It has only been a few weeks, she's probably scared from being taken from her mom and everything else she has known for the last 6 months and IS, justifiably, afraid. I know some humans get uncomfortable in new situations. I think some patience, time and love will fix this.

The longer she's with you, the more she will trust you. She is probably afraid of visitors because she thinks they may be there to take her away to a new place..so maybe comfort her by holding her or letting her sit with you and positive reinforcement.

Socialization doesn't happen quickly, but I think in a few months this will be much better once she is more into a routine, that's another thing, Routines are great for dogs, especially Havanese, mine loves her routine and stick to it to a T. She'll bark at things out of place and when we travel, she always seems relieved to be back home and into her 'habits'.

Kara


----------



## Annie Clark

I got Nala at 2 1/2 and she was shy. She is much better and now jumps in stranger's laps. I did exactly what was mentioned in the above posts. Just had people give her treats and ignore her. If we are somewhere new and she seems nervous I still tell people to ignore her until she initiates contact.

Nala loves her routines. She insists on stopping for a coffee or the post office even when I don't want to and she likes to walk on the same side of the street. She is not flexible about her routines!


----------



## davetgabby

Disheartening to hear this. Something wrong somewhere when a puppy is with the breeder this long and not better socialized. If you feel your dog is too timid for classes , you might speak to a trainer about some preliminary work first. Either way ,I would definitely start working on this. You now have an adolescent dog ,and things only get tougher if initial training was neglected. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/adolescent-dog-training-18-weeks-2-years


----------



## krandall

Thumper said:


> It has only been a few weeks, she's probably scared from being taken from her mom and everything else she has known for the last 6 months and IS, justifiably, afraid. I know some humans get uncomfortable in new situations. I think some patience, time and love will fix this.
> 
> The longer she's with you, the more she will trust you. She is probably afraid of visitors because she thinks they may be there to take her away to a new place..so maybe comfort her by holding her or letting her sit with you and positive reinforcement.
> 
> Socialization doesn't happen quickly, but I think in a few months this will be much better once she is more into a routine, that's another thing, Routines are great for dogs, especially Havanese, mine loves her routine and stick to it to a T. She'll bark at things out of place and when we travel, she always seems relieved to be back home and into her 'habits'.
> 
> Kara


I agree that in a few months, with work, she'll most likely be a lot less timid. However, I'd be careful about "comforting" her when she's afraid of strangers. She's not in any danger, and too much sympathy will add to her worry. Instead, I'd just let her be, and let her "warm up" on her own terms. Encourage and praise her when she does interact appropriately with guests. And have the GUESTS be the ones who hand out the goodies.


----------



## Neophyte

Thanks for the suggestions.

The huge issue is that she is NOT food motivated. She won't even take treats from me. I've tried everything with no luck. When people come over, she just goes in to her crate and hides. 

I had a friend come over the other day and she had her on her lap. I'm not sure how Sadie thought about it but she was panting heavy. I guess that means she was a little stressed?


----------



## krandall

Neophyte said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> The huge issue is that she is NOT food motivated. She won't even take treats from me. I've tried everything with no luck. When people come over, she just goes in to her crate and hides.
> 
> I had a friend come over the other day and she had her on her lap. I'm not sure how Sadie thought about it but she was panting heavy. I guess that means she was a little stressed?


Yes, if she was panting heavily, she was stressed. You haven't had her very long yet. I wouldn't try to force her to visit with people she's uncomfortable with. I'd let her go into her crate if she wants to. If she won't take food from you, you need to work to improve her relationship with YOU before you worry about her getting along with other people. Will she play with you? Will she tug or play fetch? Another thing that many puppies (and older dogs!) love is a lure toy that they can chase. Play is a bigger motivator for some dogs than food.


----------



## Neophyte

krandall said:


> Yes, if she was panting heavily, she was stressed. You haven't had her very long yet. I wouldn't try to force her to visit with people she's uncomfortable with. I'd let her go into her crate if she wants to. If she won't take food from you, you need to work to improve her relationship with YOU before you worry about her getting along with other people. Will she play with you? Will she tug or play fetch? Another thing that many puppies (and older dogs!) love is a lure toy that they can chase. Play is a bigger motivator for some dogs than food.


Yes, she plays with me but no one else.

She doesn't seem to care for any food other than her dog food. It's really weird.


----------



## Suzi

Neophyte said:


> My husband and I bought a 6 month old havanese from a breeder a few weeks ago and she is very shy and scared of everything. It appears she was not socialized during her time at the breeders. She will run to her crate and sometime whimper because she is scared of visitors. She is also pretty afraid of my husband but is doing really well with me. She comes to me when I call her and plays with me.
> 
> What can I do to get her used to people and be a playful puppy with everyone else?


 Have her sleep in bed with you she needs extra love.


----------



## Ninja

Karen gave you some great suggestions. I have issues with a shy dog and let me say classes reallyy help a lot. I suggest you look into obedience classes if something is in the area. Also, my trainer told me one of her dogs was not food motivated at all and she had to get really creative. She tried chicken, steak, and so many other treats but NOTHING WORKED!!! Finally she found the secret...vanilla ice cream? She said she would give her dog a lick everytime she did something right. I don't know if its good for your dog but I know they have doggie ice cream in some places. I would suggest experimenting with lots of treats until you find one she likes. We use Zuke's chicken around here and there a big hit 

My dog learned a lot by playing. In fact, I taught him basic commands all using toys. Sit before fetch, Paw before going for a walk, and stuff like that. You could try that if you both play fetch. 

Also, try not to force too many new things on her and like Karen said let her be until she is ready. If she won't take a treat or a ball from someone's hand don't rush it. I once had a friend toss a treat to the floor cuz my dog would not come to get it out of her hand and this made him freak out more. 

BTW- Welcome and your hav is a cutie


----------



## Thumper

Neophyte said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> The huge issue is that she is NOT food motivated. She won't even take treats from me. I've tried everything with no luck. When people come over, she just goes in to her crate and hides.
> 
> I had a friend come over the other day and she had her on her lap. I'm not sure how Sadie thought about it but she was panting heavy. I guess that means she was a little stressed?


Yes, that is a huge obstacle, Gucci wasn't really a food motivated puppy either, she eats when she's hungry and refuses even steak or fresh cooked meat if she's not hungry or nervous. There always is some special treat that they love, eventually..for my girl, it is beef jerky, but even then, if she's nervous or upset, she won't be interested in eating.

She may be nervous that your guests are there to take her away and doesn't want to lose another Mom.

One thing you need to always keep in mind is that Havanese are very emotionally intuitive and if YOU are feeling uncomfortable or nervous because of her behavior, she will pick up on that and assume you are uncomfortable with the guest as well, be really aware of your tone and general non verbal vibe that you are giving out, she may be mimicking you if you are feeling frustrated with her and misinterpret that as you feeling frustrated with the guests and jump on board. I had a few instances where I was nervous and one time annoyed when someone was over and she would respond accordingly (not being very welcoming), so maybe even be a bit theatrical about being happy and excited and give her the cue that its a good thing, not a stressful thing.

Kara


----------



## krandall

Neophyte said:


> Yes, she plays with me but no one else.
> 
> She doesn't seem to care for any food other than her dog food. It's really weird.


Then keep playing with her A LOT and build value in that.

You can also just measure her food for the day and use THAT as the "treat food" if that's what she likes. Use it as rewards for training little things all through the day. Whatever is left, she gets for supper. That way you know she's getting the nutrition she needs, but she's hungry enough to be interested in the food at other times.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Hi Neophyte, Welcome to the forum. Your new baby is very cute. Everyone here has given you some really wonderful advice. I have a shy dog (not so much anymore), my girl Misty had just turned three when we picked her up. I had expected her to be a bit shy at first, it is a big deal moving from a breeder environment to a home. Dogs coming from Breeders at an older age often have not had lots of experience with different humans or a close bond with any human. Many do excel in being solicalized with other dogs. Misty ended up being painfully timid, it has been a long journey and is still on going to a degree. Hopefully your pup will not be as timid. We started beginner obedience classes about a month after we picked her up, this gave some room for her to get settled in our home. The first few classes she hid behind me, shaking and trying to bolt at every noise. I had someone follow me to my car and tell me how cruel I was for not comforting my tiny little baby. I ignored her when she ran behind my legs and would coax her only to do work. At first she was not food motivated, dogs under stress are not food motivated, this changed. Don't count your pup out on this, food can come latter. Misty started looking forward to class about the third week, she would still shake and hide but she wanted to go. We ended up doing 3 sets of puppy classes and 2 sets of CGC classes. She did pass the CGC and now we are doing Novice Obedience and Rally. Rally was to help build more confidence, as it is fun, she loves it. Last week she did a stand for exam, that is a big deal for a shy dog, she will now let strangers pet her, but standing alone for exam is another thing. We now have a really strong bond and the classes have been fun.

You need as others have said to bond and earn your pups trust, dogs trust through experience so it takes time. Go slow and gentle. You need to be firm with guests and family members short periods of petting and no restrained petting, your dog will go to people up to people after learning, people are cool. Remember we teach our dogs to like being held, hugged etc. Your pup most probably is not use to this, doesn't mean he/she won't like it, they need to learn. Can't stress the value of a beginner class, even if its the only class you ever take it will be very helpful for the rest of your dogs life. I know its hard to take it slow, waiting is hard, to take my edge off, I have learned to enjoy the small moments in the journey. I look forward to hearing about your pups progress and pictures more pictures.


----------



## davetgabby

I think you're moving too fast. You're not at the stage for introducing people in the house unless at a great distance.,and certainly not holding or touching . Dogs won't take food when stressed so that is out for now. I think you need someone to come in to show you how to desensitize and counter condition your dog. This is not going to improve in a week or even a month unless you keep your dog below threshold, or at a level it is comfortable with. A "good " trainer will show you how to do this. It's very doable but you need some help in my opinion. Your first priority is human socialization. Dogs later.


----------



## Neophyte

She does great with dogs. Her and my GSD play all of the time. 

Thanks for all of the advice. Now, I just need to find some non-petsmart classes for her to go to...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Yes that was one of my points, they are socialized with other dogs, this is their experience!!!! They know how to cope with most other dogs. People are scary!!!! 

Dave's advice is so true. Be firm with your vistiors and go slowly. The great thing about Hav's is they are people lovers and pleasers at heart.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

*Many of same issues as puppy mill rescues*

I have two rescues from puppy mills (who were in a mill two years) and it sounds like you have similar issues. There have been excellent suggestions made.

While it is contrary to what I now read, with both dogs (two years apart) we walked in a town square type setting within a week of arriving at our house. At first they were scared (and just learning to walk on a leash). We did have other stable Havanese that were walking with us. Unless you find a treat your dog will take, this part won't work for you -- people would stop and talk to us and I had treats in my pocket that I would ask strangers to offer them. Fortunately for me, both dogs were VERY food motivated (although at the very beginning not so much due to their fear).

I took them to classes (waited a couple of months) and found an excellent trainer who worked with me privately. Dori, the dog we have had the longest almost always goes up to strangers who stop to talk to see if they have a treat. She is always happy now. Chloe who we have had 9 months is still more shy, but she is very happy and a loving Hav (but definately still likes me the best).

I see you are in Savannah -- Dori has been to Savannah twice for extended periods with us and it was a great experience for her -- all the walking -- Clarey's waitresses giving them treats etc. Chloe's first trip was to Wilmington for the month of February and they all did GREAT. We even found a coffee shop that allows dogs in side. Lots of wonderful socializing experiences for them. When you dog is ready, I would encourage exposing to the pedestrian lifestyle lots of times.

A book that helped is "Help for Your Shy Dog -- Turning your terrified dog into a terrific pet" by Deborah Wood. I am currently reading "Take 2 -- Training Solutions for Rescued Dogs) by Joel Silverman. There are some good ideas in that book too for shy dogs. Joel Silverman has another book "what Color is Your Dog? -- Train your dog based on his personality "color"'. Just got the latter from the library so I have not read yet, but it does look like a lot of the contents is also covered in "Take 2", but I am sure there will be more tips for shy dogs -- GREEN for timid and BLUE for overly fearful.

Best of luck and with commitment you will make huge progress. The fact that you have another dog is a good thing as they learn so much from each other.


----------



## Neophyte

I contacted a trainer here to see if she can help me.

Sadie is really opening up. So much that she jumps at me and BITES me at my ankles, legs, and jumps and bites my hands to play (of course I'm ignoring her when she does that)... but when it comes to other people she is really shy.

She is doing laps around the house right now because she knows it's crate time soon, lol.


----------

